# Foxy problem



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm soon to be moving into a new house which is perfect in every aspect apart from the local fox population around it. So I need to do some fox proofing and find a fox proof run for the rabbits when I'm not home.

Any suggestions on fox proofing a garden?

How does this look? Anyone know if this sort of thing works or not?
Foxwatch [FX003] - £54.95 : foxdeterrents.com, online store

Or how about this?
Prickle Strip [FX005] - £2.95 : foxdeterrents.com, online store


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the rabbits will also hear the sonic thing, the spikes look good although I don know how effective they would be, 

I like the thick metal runs that trixie make, they come with pegs to stick them in the ground although u'd be better off building something on concrete or using boards with mesh for grass areas


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm according to the description of the ultrasonic thingy its safe around all animals apart from dogs and foxes. Even states its safe for rabbits.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like that prickle strip stuff, though i'm not sure how effective it would be for foxes... I would use it incase of burglars!!!!! lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Then again... I use carpet tack on my fence... :blushing:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

the sensor things are prob similar to the dog training thing that postmen use, on some sites they are rated as good but a dog can learn to ignore it so maybe its the same with foxes? heres a link to them
Dog Dazer II Ultrasonic Dog Deterrent: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm how fox proof does this look?

dog/chicken/rabbit pen /cage/ animal run on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 17:56:11 BST)

Not ideal I know but its the best I've managed to find so far.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

looks bloody fantastic hun


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How about this one?

Buy Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Hutches, Runs & Cages

Has a lot of good reviews and looks nice and big.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

The ebay run does look pretty solid, 
I guess the sonic thing isnt on all the time so wouldnt be too much of an issue even if they can hear it 
I have the trixie run, its cheaper here Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus the only thing being the foxes could dig under it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont forget that theres no such thing as 100% fox proof. If you have a shed or a garage where the hutches can be housed, this would be better for overnight.

For runs during the day, then the heavier the duty the better. We have loads of foxes in my area, but non come into my back garden. Could be because of the 2 Staffies i have.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

My neighbour has the spikes thingys on the fence between us and her to try and keep the cats away but they dont work! Not sure if it would be the same with foxes but the cats seem to know how to get round them


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm soon to be moving into a new house which is perfect in every aspect apart from the local fox population around it. So I need to do some fox proofing and find a fox proof run for the rabbits when I'm not home.
> 
> Any suggestions on fox proofing a garden?
> 
> ...


buy a gun nothing else will stop foxy if he wants the he will get them


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah we're getting a shed to put the hutches in over night so they're safe then its just something for during the day so they can still run on grass but are safe at the same time.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

borderer said:


> buy a gun nothing else will stop foxy if he wants the he will get them


bordy my hubby agree's with you lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

So do i


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My rabbits used to live out and were frequently visited by foxes but I've never lost a bun to a fox. My dad made my run and he used thick metal mesh on the sides as foxes (and rats) can bite through chicken wire. I just had chicken wire on the bottom though as it was kinder to the rabbits feet. I had two bolts on both the house and run just in case one slid open when the fox brushed past or something. Their house was solid wood with a thick perspex window so nothing could get in there.

You can buy thick wire fencing from garden centres and then I'd tack it over the chicken wire for double protection.

I never tried to stop foxes getting into the garden as I knew the rabbits were safe. The rabbits knew they were safe too and would still sit in the run when a fox was staring at it through the wire!

-x-


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats where the problem comes. I've never had to confine my rabbits to a run, I mean any cat that comes in the garden gets chased out by Rosie but a fox would be a completely different story. I hate the thought of having to keep them shut in a run but seems its the only safe option for them. Still want to keep them completly away from the garden if possible though just so the sight of one doesn't scare the buns. 

I was told by my mum that I should let my boyfriends parents dog pee in the garden to spread his scent to stop foxes coming near. Maybe its time to get that collie puppy I've been wanting so I have a permanent dog smell around the garden. Anyone know if the dog pee idea would work?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love collies! i'm sure he/she would do the trick, but i really dont know about the dog pee


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats where the problem comes. I've never had to confine my rabbits to a run, I mean any cat that comes in the garden gets chased out by Rosie but a fox would be a completely different story. I hate the thought of having to keep them shut in a run but seems its the only safe option for them. Still want to keep them completly away from the garden if possible though just so the sight of one doesn't scare the buns.
> 
> I was told by my mum that I should let my boyfriends parents dog pee in the garden to spread his scent to stop foxes coming near. Maybe its time to get that collie puppy I've been wanting so I have a permanent dog smell around the garden. Anyone know if the dog pee idea would work?


no it wont stop foxyhmy:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

From what my mum said the smell of dog pee stops the foxes coming because of the dog marking thing they love to do. *I'll just pee on this so every other dog knows its mine*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've heard that lion dung scares cats away which might work on foxes too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I've heard that lion dung scares cats away which might work on foxes too?


well that should be easy to gethmy::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> well that should be easy to gethmy::smilewinkgrin:


Ha ha! I think you can actually buy it dried from some pet shops... or if you ask the local zoo they might give you some fresh stuff!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you want to fox proof a run dig down a few feet, slab it then use house bricks round the edge (stops digging under) then use metal runs as mesh is not safe then bolt it down with tent pegs so it cant be lifted up. the only problem with this is that you cant move about on the grass so easily but you can just buy a couple of rolls of turf and swap it when its been sufficiently eaten, lol

you can then use dog pee round the garden or better still fox pee as foxes are less likely to tresspass on a strange foxes territory, i think you can buy fox pheromones to mark the garden which would help

also sports netting stuff, put it round your garden and foxes will get stuck in it, stressfull for them yes but once they have got cught in it once they will think twice before trying again!! only thing is you will have to cut them free or call a wildlife hospital place for them to cut any tangled foxes out.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Cassie will have a look into the fox pee from a shop.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

human wee works wonders too


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> From what my mum said the smell of dog pee stops the foxes coming because of the dog marking thing they love to do. *I'll just pee on this so every other dog knows its mine*


Nope as i said on my thread, my friend caught a dog fox staling her cairn terrier, dog pee will not stop them. They went into my sisters garden she has a dog and also looks after other peoples dogs now and then, didnt stop 3 foxes taking her buns  and they've been back since.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

foxy allways comes back:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

crofty - is ur sister going to have something done about these nasty foxes


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

has she got a gun yet


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> crofty - is ur sister going to have something done about these nasty foxes


She wants too but what can we do? They cannot be shot, its a residential area and anything else is just not humane.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> She wants too but what can we do? They cannot be shot, its a residential area and anything else is just not humane.


wish i lived near you i wouls#d get rid of them with no noise or danger to anyone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Come get rid of them for me BUT without hurting them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Come get rid of them for me BUT without hurting them.


they wont feel a thing:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

large amounts of rat poison in a steak? It might be worth a call to the local council, I know they come round here straight away for mice


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> large amounts of rat poison in a steak? It might be worth a call to the local council, I know they come round here straight away for mice


Oh I dont think as much as we want rid of them I could do that.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt be able to do it either , there must be away to stop them


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I wouldnt be able to do it either , there must be away to stop them


there is shoot them


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> large amounts of rat poison in a steak? It might be worth a call to the local council, I know they come round here straight away for mice


If you saw how they suffer from that crap you wouldn't say that. And what about the local cat's and dog's bird's. I'd rather see them shot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> If you saw how they suffer from that crap you wouldn't say that. And what about the local cat's and dog's bird's. I'd rather see them shot.


poison no


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> poison no


That got to be the most painful death ever


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Calm down - yet again I wasnt being serious and I knew Crofty would never ever do that!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there not a humane way of catching a fox? A wildlife trust might be happy to catch it and take it to the countryside? Not sure though


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am thinking of speaking to a wildlife centre and ask what they suggest. Other than keeping my buns shut up in a fox proof run after they've had so long free range in the garden seems so mean. I tried them out in the run yesterday to see how they react to it and god they hated it, they just sat by the bars with front paws hooked over a bar and nose stuck out looking like a prisoner. Was almost as if they were saying what have I done wrong. Think this will be the only option though to keep them safe without hurting foxes to stop them.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Go to your hairdressers or barbers and ask them if you can have all the hair off the floor.............get some ladies tights and fill each leg part with hair and tie a knot in the top, hang them from your fences and around the area of the hutch, FOX'S SMELL THE HUMAN HAIR AND KEEP CLEAR. I saw this on an animal programm on the tele, and thought it was so clever, IT WORKED FOR THOSE PEOPLE WHO HAD CHICKENS. have a go it cant do any harm.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never heard of that option, worth a try like you said won't do any harm. Did it say how often to change it for fresh hair, I'm guessing over time the smell will fade and foxes won't be affected anymore?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ooo that sounds like an easy thing, il try that hopefully it will help


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there, With the human hair, the man on the tele, changed it every 4 days if it rains he changed it more often, he said the smell of human hair frightens them off, like if you were in a woods or feilds and a fox saw you they would run, and they would smell you before you saw them. There are loads of hairdressers to get a constant supply of hair too. It worked for the man on the tele with his chickens, he filled up the foot part and tied a knot in it above the ankly part and cut the top part of the leg off and tied this end to the fences etc. where ever you can put them. Hope it helps in some way. No harm in trying it, Hair is free, you only got to knick the tights of your granny or mother lolololololo or buy them form the pound shop. xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I DOUND THIS FROM OFF A SITE I LOOKED AT, TAKE A LOOK..............

There are all sorts of regs about trapping them.-----you have to shoot them, you are not supposed, strictly speaking, to take them and release them elsewhere.

Poisoning them is illegal and if caught you could face a jail sentence and or imprisonment.

Get a man to pee round the perimeter of the hen run, male urine has an ingredient that the fox finds disagreeable.

Human hair is also supposed to put them off, so go to the barbers and ask for the sweepings from the floor, put them in old stockings and hang them around the hen house.

Soaking a rag with Jeyes Fluid is also supposed to work, but please note that it is lethal for cats, so you would have to be careful about where you put it if there is a moggy about.

Citronella is also supposed to put them off, but our clever friends in Brussels have declared it a no no, so buy it while you can.

Products such as Scoot, Get off My Garden and Silent Roar hav also been recommended, but you would have to use a heck of a lot on most smallholdings. :-\

I FOUND THIS OFF THE INTERNET, TAKE A LOOK


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

trouble is town foxes arnt scared of humans , ive run at them while being slightly drunk at 6 in the morning and it just stayed put ut: so i'm not sure of hair would work


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> trouble is town foxes arnt scared of humans , ive run at them while being slightly drunk at 6 in the morning and it just stayed put ut: so i'm not sure of hair would work


good point emzy, the 1 that was trying to get my buns just sat there even tho i ran at it like a mad woman, i was infact the scared 1 of the 2 lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> trouble is town foxes arnt scared of humans , ive run at them while being slightly drunk at 6 in the morning and it just stayed put ut: so i'm not sure of hair would work


I agree it wouldnt work, they just arent scared, especially urban foxes.


----------

